# Giant defy 5 a good buy for beginning road bike?



## InxDisgust (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello all. I'm looking for a road bike to commute with and take long rides on weekends. I'm looking to spend around $700-$800 and I'm between the giant defy 5 and the specialized sectuer. Test road both and couldn't tell you the difference. The giant felt lighter, but the salesmen said the gearset is going to be outdated as it 6 speed or something unusual. 

As as you can tell, I'm not the most knowledgeable and would love the feedback. 

Thanks!


----------

